# kein logrotate in /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain/error.log



## jogy (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Bei den error.log Files in /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain/ findet kein Log-Rotate statt. Auch eine Löschung der gepackten access.log Files findet bei mir nicht statt.


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2010)

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=1109&project=3


----------

